# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Du lịch sinh thái Gáo Giồng - Đồng Tháp

## hangnt

> *Khu Du Lịch Sinh Thái Gáo Giồng nằm tại ấp 6, xã Gáo Giồng, huyện Cao Lãnh, tỉnh Đồng Tháp; cách trung tâm thành phố Cao Lãnh khoảng 15 km*


Bạn muốn đi du lịch “đổi gió” cho cơ thể được thư giãn, tinh thần được thư thái sau thời gian làm việc căng thẳng mà thời gian eo hẹp không cho phép bạn tham gia những tour du lịch dài ngày thì

*Xin mời ghé chốn quê tôi xứ này
Quê tôi vừa đẹp vừa hay
Dưới sông cá lội, chim bay trên trời* 
 Tour Du Lịch Dã Ngoại sẽ bắt đầu và kết thúc ngay trong ngày nhưng sẽ đưa bạn đến những nơi cực kỳ thú vị. Từ TP.HCM, xe sẽ đưa bạn đến với Khu Du Lịch Gáo Giồng, thăm Lăng Mộ Nguyễn Sinh Sắc và viếng chùa Hòa Long.


Khu Du Lịch Sinh Thái Gáo Giồng nằm tại ấp 6, xã Gáo Giồng, huyện Cao Lãnh, tỉnh Đồng Tháp; cách trung tâm thành phố Cao Lãnh khoảng 15 km. Khu du lịch sinh thái này hình thành trên cơ sở rừng tràm Gáo Giồng. Rừng tràm Gáo Giồng được thành lập năm 1985 với diện tích 1.657 ha.






Điểm đặc biệt thu hút du khách đến đây không phải là do những tặng phẩm của thiên nhiên mà là thành quả của bàn tay, khối óc con người để vùng đất hoang hoá ngày nào trở thành một “Đồng Tháp Mười thu nhỏ” với những bản sắc riêng của nó, do Rừng tràm Gáo Giồng không chỉ đóng vai trò điều tiết dòng chảy của lũ và tạo không khí trong lành cho cả khu vực mà còn trở thành nơi sinh sống của nhiều loài thực động vật đặc trưng của vùng Đồng Tháp Mười, trong đó có nhiều loài quí hiếm được ghi vào Sách đỏ thế giới như chim nhan điền




Đến Khu Du Lịch Sinh Thái Gáo Giồng du khách có thể lên đài quan sát cao 18 m để được chiêm ngưỡng một màu xanh bạt ngàn của tràm, lúa, năng, lác, từng đàn cò, diệc, cồng cộc, nhan điển và nhiều loài chim khác đi kiếm ăn hoặc về tổ; ngồi xuồng ba lá cùng các hướng dẫn viên trong tà áo bà ba xuyên qua rừng tràm đến sân chim để nhìn và nghe cơ man chim, cò ríu rít.




Các loài rau đồng vượt nước như bông sen, bông súng, bông điên điển, rau dừa, rau mát tạo khung cảnh hấp dẫn khách thập phương. Vào mùa khô, nơi đây có thể tổ chức cắm trại dưới những tán rừng tràm, tham quan các sân chim hoặc câu cá.




Tại Khu Du Lịch Sinh Thái Gáo Giồng, du khách sẽ được thưởng thức các món ăn đặc sản truyền thống của vùng Đồng Tháp Mười như cá lóc nướng gói với đọt sen, lá sâu nhái chấm với mắm me, rắn nướng mọi, cá linh nấu canh chua bông điên điển, mắm kho chấm với rau dừa, rau mát, bông súng và sẽ càng đậm đà hơn khi nhấm nháp ly rượu nếp pha mật ong tràm tinh khiết.








Những năm qua, đã có nhiều đoàn khách trong nước, nước ngoài đến Gáo Giồng tham quan, tận hưởng không khí trong lành, yên tĩnh và thư giãn trên chiếc xuồng ba lá êm nhẹ lướt trên những con kênh dưới tán rừng tràm mát rượi.




> *Khu Du Lịch Sinh Thái Gáo Giồng nằm tại ấp 6, xã Gáo Giồng, huyện Cao Lãnh, tỉnh Đồng Tháp; cách trung tâm thành phố Cao Lãnh khoảng 15 km*


*Cùng khám phá Khu du lịch - khu du lich*

----------


## h20love

èo, món cá j thía kia, chảy cá nc miếng

----------


## khoan_gieng

Đồng Tháp đẹp quá
Hi vọng 1 lần ghé qua ĐT

----------

